# Opening Night: Starting C?



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm going to do a series of polls over the next few weeks where we can all vote for who we think should open the season at a particular spot in the depth chart. So this isn't who we think will actually open the season.

This first poll involves the starting center position. *Should Portland bring Oden along slowly and go with a guy with more experience like Joel Przybilla or Raef LaFrentz? Or should they baptise him with fire right off the bat?*

*Starting Lineup:*

PG:
SG:
SF:
PF:
C:

*Second Unit:*

PG:
SG:
SF:
PF:
C:

*Injured Reserve*
1.
2.
3.

*Players:*
LaMarcus Aldridge
Steve Blake
Channing Frye
Taurean Green
Jarrett Jack
James Jones
Raef LaFrentz
Josh McRoberts
Darius Miles
Greg Oden
Travis Outlaw
Joel Przybilla
Sergio Rodriguez
Brandon Roy
Martell Webster


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

whats the point of not starting him; he's the main reason we're on ESPN so much this year, the number 1 draft pick with monsterous potential, you have to start him. People would be so dissapointed and confused, if we didnt.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

My answer might change depending on whether you're talking opening night in San Antonio or opening night in Portland. Starting on the road against the defending champs isn't necessarily the best way to ease a player into the flow -- Pryzbilla probably makes more sense there. On the other hand, I'd be pretty surprised if Oden doesn't start opening night in Portland.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

The only way oden doesn't start is if he's injured.

Stepping Razor


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Nate will be fired if Oden doesn't start. That would be the dumbest thing EVER.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mobes23 said:


> My answer might change depending on whether you're talking opening night in San Antonio or opening night in Portland. Starting on the road against the defending champs isn't necessarily the best way to ease a player into the flow -- Pryzbilla probably makes more sense there. On the other hand, I'd be pretty surprised if Oden doesn't start opening night in Portland.




Oden is the only reason we are on national tv that night. Oden is the only reason we are on national tv at all this year. Not starting him in favor of an injury prone one dimentional center is something only an idiot would consider.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Nate will be fired if Oden doesn't start. That would be the dumbest thing EVER.


I don't think it's THAT obvious. It's a hostile arena against one of the (if not THE) best bigs in the NBA. Who cares if some Spurs fans are annoyed? Maybe some Blazer fans screaming at the television in frustration. It won't matter the second Oden steps on the floor (he says salivating at the image.) Having Oden come off the bench takes a little pressure off him -- what's the real downside?

Like I said, very different story if the game's in Portland.


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Oden is the only reason we are on national tv that night. Oden is the only reason we are on national tv at all this year. Not starting him in favor of an injury prone one dimentional center is something only an idiot would consider.


Suh-weet, I'm an idiot then. Starting him just because we're on national television is illogical to me. He's a rookie -- we're building for the future here. 

Let's see how the pre-season shapes up -- if he looks ready, then start him. If not, let's ease him in. Just to be clear, I'm inclined to say start him (and that's how I voted in the poll), but I also don't think it's a no-brainer.

Mediocre -- are you attending the game? Being in texas & all, I guess you might.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Not starting him in favor of an injury prone one dimentional center is something only an idiot would consider.



I don't think Aldridge is one dimentional


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I don't think Aldridge is one dimentional


I don't think Aldridge is who he was talking about (Pryzbilla?) :azdaja:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Stepping Razor said:


> The only way oden doesn't start is if he's injured.
> 
> Stepping Razor


I agree. And I think Oden will deserve to start based on camp and pre-season, not that he will be handed the spot.

Also, we can pencil in (barring injury) Roy and Aldridge as lock starters.

That only really leaves PG and SF up for grabs.

Blake or Jack? Or the darkhorse Sergio?

Outlaw or Jones or Webster? Or Miles if he has an unusually speedy rehab.

I think Nate will want to pick a PG during camp and try to stick with him, unless forced otherwise.

At Small Forward, there are so many mediocre options that bring such different strengths to the team, that I could see (unless one guy shocks all of us here by a career year and blowing everyone else out of the water) much flux with this position throughout the year.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> I don't think Aldridge is who he was talking about (Pryzbilla?) :azdaja:



Ahhhh . . . the poll results show Aldridge with the only other vote, so I figure MM was taking a shot at Aldridge. 

But in hindsight, I guess I shouldn't be surprised that MM is just a little skeptical of Joel. :biggrin:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I think they've got to start Oden, even if he only plays for 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I voted Przybilla. I know it goes against all the sage reasoning given prior to my post - but I just think Greg Oden will be better coming off the bench for the first 20 games or so. Przybilla is no slouch. He knows the system and will get lots of PT this year regardless of starting or coming off the bench due to G.O.'s fouls.

I just am not in as much of a hurry as you all seem to be. G.O. will be a stud center for a long time - so it doesn't matter if he starts or not.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Ahhhh . . . the poll results show Aldridge with the only other vote, so I figure MM was taking a shot at Aldridge.
> 
> But in hindsight, I guess I shouldn't be surprised that MM is just a little skeptical of Joel. :biggrin:


Yea maybe your right, maybe MM should answer ?? :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Nate will be fired if Oden doesn't start. That would be the dumbest thing EVER.


Source?


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

I voted for Pryz. If Oden earns it in training camp then he will or should start. However, I think that barring a very good camp, Nate will want to bring Oden along slowly. Starting against the Spurs is going to be pretty daunting. He should play quite a few minutes regardless, but I suspect at this point it will be in a reserve role. This is not a bad thing either. It lets him get his confidence and the butterflies out. In my opinion it is too early to appoint Oden the opening day starter.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I can't believe some people really think Joel "IR' Przybilla should start over Oden. Joel isn't even better than Aldridge. 

You simply don't luck into the number one pick in the "Oden" draft to draft Oden and bring him along slowly. He is the best center prospect in the last decade for a reason. Why in the **** would you start an injury prone journeyman center over him? Are you people really that out of touch with reality?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I selected Oden, but of course it depends on how he does at TC. I don't think he'll have a problem, if he does I'd go with Joel. I'd want LMA to start at PF not center.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Oden.

-The End


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Oden is the only reason we are on national tv that night. Oden is the only reason we are on national tv at all this year. Not starting him in favor of an injury prone one dimentional center is something only an idiot would consider.


I think going up against the world champs right after the ring ceremony on TNT on opening night might be a bit imposing. Why not put Joel out there and bring Greg in 5 minutes into the game. My vote was for Greg, but I got to thinkin'. He picked up 10 fouls in no time in the summer league. I don't want him matched up against Duncan and have him pick up 2 quick ones right away. I don't think there is anything wrong with easin' him into the game. I would not be saying this if we opened the season off against probably 29 other teams, but this is a tough place to start. Now in our 2nd game against the Hornets, I think he will kill Tyson Chandler.......man I'm pumped!!!!!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I can't believe some people really think Joel "IR' Przybilla should start over Oden. Joel isn't even better than Aldridge.
> 
> You simply don't luck into the number one pick in the "Oden" draft to draft Oden and bring him along slowly. He is the best center prospect in the last decade for a reason. Why in the **** would you start an injury prone journeyman center over him? Are you people really that out of touch with reality?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I think going up against the world champs right after the ring ceremony on TNT on opening night might be a bit imposing. Why not put Joel out there and bring Greg in 5 minutes into the game. My vote was for Greg, but I got to thinkin'. He picked up 10 fouls in no time in the summer league. I don't want him matched up against Duncan and have him pick up 2 quick ones right away. I don't think there is anything wrong with easin' him into the game. I would not be saying this if we opened the season off against probably 29 other teams, but this is a tough place to start. Now in our 2nd game against the Hornets, I think he will kill Tyson Chandler.......man I'm pumped!!!!!




That's a losers mentality. What's the difference if he gets 2 fouls at the start of the game, or 2 fouls 5 minutes into the game. I mean hell, why did we draft him if he was going to just sit on the damn bench. Put him in, let him learn, and move on.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

mobes23 said:


> Suh-weet, I'm an idiot then. Starting him just because we're on national television is illogical to me. He's a rookie -- we're building for the future here.
> 
> Let's see how the pre-season shapes up -- if he looks ready, then start him. If not, let's ease him in. Just to be clear, I'm inclined to say start him (and that's how I voted in the poll), but I also don't think it's a no-brainer.
> 
> Mediocre -- are you attending the game? Being in texas & all, I guess you might.



San Antonio will start Elson or Oberto against us on Opening night.


So ask yourself....is Oden capable of handling those two NBA specimens? I would hope so. And even if Oden does get in foul trouble we bring in frye or Joel, so we really arent short of resources at that position.

Dont overthink this. Start Oden and see what he can do in a REAL game.


There is no way we should ever start Joel unless players are injured too. Id rather have Frye, LMA starting before i put in Joel.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

National TV vs the defending champs... its gotten be Oden.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I can't believe some people really think Joel "IR' Przybilla should start over Oden. Joel isn't even better than Aldridge.
> 
> You simply don't luck into the number one pick in the "Oden" draft to draft Oden and bring him along slowly. He is the best center prospect in the last decade for a reason. Why in the **** would you start an injury prone journeyman center over him? Are you people really that out of touch with reality?


Does it even matter who starts? Take a :chill: Kevin Garnett began as a bench player. You see how adversely it affected his development. I have real questions whether the player I saw in Summer League (albeit not at 100%) is worthy of starting over Pryzbilla let alone another center. He is 19 years old. Whether he starts the first NBA game is not going to make or break his career. If he is playing better than Pryzbilla in preseason, then he should start. If not, then he should come off the bench. Last year I said I was excited to see out Outlaw would do this year. Nearly everyone wrote him off, and thought I was crazy, but then he had a good year and I didn't seem so crazy. But I guess you are right. I am out of touch with reality. I will post more on this later, but I have to go now. My pet centaur is hungry and this afternoon I have to see if I can get my rocket up to warp speed.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

It should depend on how things shake out in camp and preseason, but we all know who the crowd wants to see. That said, it'll most likely be Oden...


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Samuel, 

I'll save you the trouble of posting individual polls. 

Starters: 

PG: Jarrett Jack
SG: Brandon Roy
SF: James Jones
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge
C: Greg Oden

If Oden has some injury issues, or if there's any concern about him not "looking right" in training camp or preseason, then I would expect the Blazers to start Przybilla, and bring Oden in halfway through the first quarter. The only other one I think there's a lot of doubt about is at PG, but I think JJ will fight and claw his way to the starting spot. I see Jones as KP's SF of the future... Martell is more of an SG and Travis doesn't have the shooting range. Miles won't be ready.


----------



## moldorf (Jun 29, 2007)

I would assume unless oden really stinks it up in TC and exhibition season he will be the starter. If duncan & co, teach him some lessons via the "welcome to the league, rookie" route....then fine, he'll be starting from a good point if he's got the character everybody claims.

As to Pryzbilla, if he's the player he was in 2005/06 then he'll see considerble playing time. Joel has actually defended duncan quite well in the past, so the idea of him starting thais game isn't ludicrous.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Public Defender said:


> Samuel,
> 
> I'll save you the trouble of posting individual polls.
> 
> ...



Depending on how easily Channing and James adapt to the new system by the regular season, it wouldnt surprise me if Outlaw would start at SF over James Jones initially.

Frye has the chance to oust Aldridge. While a small chance, i would have to say its more likely than Oden being benched behind Joel Przybilla.

I would also think that Jack and Blake will be fighting for that PG spot.

PG, SF, PF are up for grabs in my opinion. Roy and Oden are the only locks.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> That's a losers mentality. What's the difference if he gets 2 fouls at the start of the game, or 2 fouls 5 minutes into the game. I mean hell, why did we draft him if he was going to just sit on the damn bench. Put him in, let him learn, and move on.


Agreed MM. Greg Oden is not going to be a bench player on opening night. It'd be ludicrous to think that he won't be starting.

It's like saying Seattle is going to not start Kevin Durant on opening night because Carmelo Anthony is going to tear him up in Denver on National TV. Why don't the Sonics just start Wally Szczebiak to ease Durant into the flow?
Not going to happen.

It is funny though to think people want Joel to start on opening night.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

How can anybody just want to hand the starting spot to Oden just because he was a #1 pick? He needs to earn it by playing the best in training camp and pre-season, just like anybody else on the team. 

I HOPE Oden earns the spot, because if he isn't playing better than Pryz, I will be dissapointed, but I don't think Oden should be handed the position. 

Its ludicrous to think that just because Oden was our #1 pick, or because we'll be on national tv, he should be given everything without earning it with his play.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Public Defender said:


> Samuel,
> 
> I'll save you the trouble of posting individual polls.
> 
> ...


I'll throw a curve out there, how about;
Blake
Jack
Roy
LaMarcus
Oden

3 point guards and 2 centers, our 5 best players. Do it Nate!


I don't want anyone to be handed anything though... Nate should put out the lineup that he thinks gives us the best chance to win the ball game. If that means starting Pryz, Frye, or Outlaw instead of Oden or anyone else then thats what Nate should do.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I voted Oden......but the truth is, I really don't care! Just as long as Oden gets his minutes, whether they call him the starter is a matter of indifference. Just don't treat him the way LaMarcus was treated early last season, and I will be content.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

BTW, I am a little puzzled by the "rookies should earn their minutes argument".

Unless the guy is openly dogging it in practice, what exactly can he do to "earn" minutes? The only way he can prove he deserves to play, is if he is given a chance to demonstrate it *during the game*. Catch 22.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> BTW, I am a little puzzled by the "rookies should earn their minutes argument".
> 
> Unless the guy is openly dogging it in practice, what exactly can he do to "earn" minutes? The only way he can prove he deserves to play, is if he is given a chance to demonstrate it *during the game*. Catch 22.


Well a rookie could begin to prove himself by playing well in training camp, practices and preseason. Then if the coaches feel he has the best chance to help the team win a rookie can be a starter from day 1. If the rookie continues to outperform the bench veterans during the season then he can keep his job.

The flip side is a rookie who does not appear to be better in practice than his teammates and does not give the team a better chance to win today, but is merely starting for marketing or "developing young talent" reasons.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Draco said:


> Well a rookie could begin to prove himself by playing well in training camp, practices and preseason. Then if the coaches feel he has the best chance to help the team win a rookie can be a starter from day 1. If the rookie continues to outperform the bench veterans during the season then he can keep his job.
> 
> The flip side is a rookie who does not appear to be better in practice than his teammates and does not give the team a better chance to win today, but is merely starting for marketing or "developing young talent" reasons.



I'd say the Blazers clearly fall into the "developing young talent" category. Our team is still in a position where we are best served by gritting our teeth and living with the growing pains. It isn't as if guys like Joel or Raef are going to carry us to a play-off run! :biggrin: 

Personally, I can live with one more season in the lotto - IF the time is spent developing our youngsters for next season.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Oden for the next 20 years!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

If Oden isn't in the starting lineup on opening day Nate should be fired period. Oden needs to develop and he isn't going to do that on the bench. It isn't like we have another starting center on this team. This is a no brainer!


----------



## mobes23 (Jun 29, 2006)

This thread is hilarious -- two groups, split along lines that are a little random in composition, and both think the other side is composed of idiots. Luckily, my side is right. (ha!)

We all agree that Oden (obviously) is the future -- it's all about the timing. While I hope that he's ready to start opening night, I think it's possible that he won't be. We'll see how training camp goes and how the preseason goes. If he's ready, start him. If not, don't start him but give him good minutes. What's the rush? (By the way, yes, LMA would be a better center than Pryz, but why play him out of the position he's being groomed for?)

For those of you who disagree, what do you think is the current state of mind of the people who really matter (Nate & Pritchard)? Do you think that Nate and Pritchard are 100% sure they'll start opening night? 100%? If so, I have a couple bridges that I'd LOVE to sell ya.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

It has to be Oden, unless there he is injured. He has all the tools, and the impact to be the ROY. People doubt him, but that is because we always tend to doubt the next great player. People doubted L James, Kobe, KG, etc... It is just the way it is. 

Oden took Ohio State to the NCAA finals with one hand for most of the season. He was the best player on the floor in the final game. There is a reason he was going to be the best player out of high school, and there is a reason he was a consensus #1 pick.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

mobes23 said:


> For those of you who disagree, what do you think is the current state of mind of the people who really matter (Nate & Pritchard)? Do you think that Nate and Pritchard are 100% sure they'll start opening night? 100%? If so, I have a couple bridges that I'd LOVE to sell ya.


Like I posted earlier if Nate doesn't start Oden his job is in trouble period. There was even a chance if Oden was healthy he would start for the USA team IMO and you wouldn't start him for Portland. I don't think there is a question in Nate's mind or KP. You don't want to start Oden's career out like that and not start him. Oden will be ready to start opening night. I'm not saying he won't struggle and is going to struggle some games early in the season. I would bet almost anything that I own that Nate and KP are 100% sure in starting Oden. He is the best center prospect to come along in a long long time. It would hurt is confidence if he didn't start. If we had a playoff team and had a real good veteran center then maybe we bring him along slower. We are not going to be better with Joel at center starting from game one.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I voted for Raef. I feel as dumb as this thread.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

its just to fill in the time till the off season is over


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I can't believe some people really think Joel "IR' Przybilla should start over Oden. Joel isn't even better than Aldridge.
> 
> You simply don't luck into the number one pick in the "Oden" draft to draft Oden and bring him along slowly. He is the best center prospect in the last decade for a reason. Why in the **** would you start an injury prone journeyman center over him? Are you people really that out of touch with reality?



I...I...can't believe it, I actually agree with you for once.. :clap2: :cheers:


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

The best player in training camp should start on opening night. I'm happy to know that Nate agrees. Anyone who disagrees is clearly an idiot ... :azdaja:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

blue32 said:


> I...I...can't believe it, I actually agree with you for once.. :clap2: :cheers:




LOL. I'm glad to see you are finally coming around. Leave the dark side behind young one


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> The best player in training camp should start on opening night. I'm happy to know that Nate agrees. Anyone who disagrees is clearly an idiot ... :azdaja:




I hope you got warned for that comment. I did when I used the word idiot. I'm joking of course, I don't really hope you got warned.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

We don't have to worry about Nate starting Oden . . . Oden will respectfully decline the starting position citing concerns about his cold holding him back. :biggrin:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> We don't have to worry about Nate starting Oden . . . Oden will respectfully decline the starting position citing concerns about his cold holding him back. :biggrin:


He wants to be 100% for the playoffs.

Ed O.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> I hope you got warned for that comment. I did when I used the word idiot. I'm joking of course, I don't really hope you got warned.


Nobody has, and I doubt anyone would feel the need to warn me. I wasn't calling anyone names really, I was just parodying the ones who do, and I think that was obvious.


----------

